# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Creator Pro - Calibration tutorial

## Shinobi

Hi,

I just received my new Creator Pro (2016 version). The printer works, but I'm not happy with the quality of the print. I use REC PLA Filament, which I heard should be pretty good. I hope someone can show me some tutorial on how to adjust the settings step by step for the printer and material. I saw all these complicated calibration prints, but I think thats too far for now. I guess I will use Slic3r, but I'm open to other suggestions and hope someone would share their settings with me.

Thanks a lot!

----------


## ServiceXp

Not sure about the 2016 firmware, what is it running?  The 2015 model has a bed level function in the firmware.

----------


## Shinobi

> Not sure about the 2016 firmware, what is it running?  The 2015 model has a bed level function in the firmware.


it's running sailfish. i already did a leveling, but right now i do have some adhesion issues. the printer came with the aluminium plate and an attached "printing mat" (blue and with a rippled surface... kind feels like rubber). there are also 2 spare "mats". does anyone know how this has to be cleaned and how to improve adhesion? i thought about removing the mat and print directly on the aluminium...

----------


## Geoff

> it's running sailfish. i already did a leveling, but right now i do have some adhesion issues. the printer came with the aluminium plate and an attached "printing mat" (blue and with a rippled surface... kind feels like rubber). there are also 2 spare "mats". does anyone know how this has to be cleaned and how to improve adhesion? i thought about removing the mat and print directly on the aluminium...


Use isopropyl alcohol to clean it.  As for what surface you print on, it depends what material you are printing in.

----------


## Shinobi

i use mostly PLA for now

----------


## Shinobi

i printed a pretty demanding test file yesterday... here are the results. i'm not really happy. what do you think i should adjust?

DSC_0737.jpgDSC_0738.jpgDSC_0736.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

> it's running sailfish. i already did a leveling, but right now i do have some adhesion issues. the printer came with the aluminium plate and an attached "printing mat" (blue and with a rippled surface... kind feels like rubber). there are also 2 spare "mats". does anyone know how this has to be cleaned and how to improve adhesion? i thought about removing the mat and print directly on the aluminium...


I would not remove the 'buildtak' unless you are going to replace it with something else.  Dialing in your printer take's time. There is a great .pdf floating around on the forums on how to get your sailfish printer dialed in.

----------


## Shinobi

any idea where this pdf might be? sounds really helpful

----------


## ServiceXp

> any idea where this pdf might be? sounds really helpful


Are you kidding, how did you miss that?  :Cool: ... Wait, I  guess it depends on how you surf this forum, as it's a stickied topic in the FlashForge forum..  So I guess if you surf by 'new posts' you may not have seen it. (Benefit of the doubt kind of thing  :Stick Out Tongue: )

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...nter-READ-THIS

----------


## Shinobi

yes, lets say it was that... :P

thx for the link

----------


## Shinobi

i switched to flashprint and the benchy boat print turned out pretty good. then i wanted to do another print, but already the first layer looked really bad. settings were 0.3mm... where do these blobs come from? over extrusion?

DSC_0746.jpg

----------


## ServiceXp

How does your calibration cube look?

----------


## Shinobi

> How does your calibration cube look?


the 20mm cube looks fine

----------


## djprinter

I would guess over-extrution and perhaps you're printing too hot (nozzle and/or bed). 

In my experience temperature is the most important thing to get right, print a bunch of cubes at different temps.  You may find there's a range of temps that print well, for PLA choose one on the cool side.

The 2nd most important parameter is extrusion amount, although the default settings are usually really close unless something is seriously out of spec on your machine (not likely with a FFCP).  Tune extrusion amount by printing a single parameter width wall and measure it with some digital calipers, tune extrusion to get it as close to 0.4mm as you can.  When measuring the wall try to only measure the top layer, if you clamp down on a large section of wall cumulative error will cause you're readings to be high. 

The final thing to tune is retraction, wipe and coasting settings.  If you're print looks good but has a lot of stringing or "zits," than you'll need to adjust these.

----------

